# tritronics pro 500 G2



## dirtyrice (Oct 27, 2007)

Anybody else have a problem with the battery popping off? The ears that connect the battery to the transmitter seem very small and cheesy. Lost my battery overnight in a pasture and spent the next morning searching for it in the middle of a thunderstorm, needless to say not real happy.


----------



## Charles C. (Nov 5, 2004)

Mine has never come off. How is your pup doing?


----------



## GulfCoast (Sep 24, 2007)

None of mine has never come off, either. I would hack me off to have to look for one, though.


----------



## Chris Atkinson (Jan 3, 2003)

I have experienced the same sort of thing, although mine did not come completely off. 

Mine was giving erratic performance and it turned out that the battery was rotating loose slightly and not making good contact. 

Be careful when you put it back on. I'm told that some models, if you do not put the TT logo facing forward, will allow the battery to go on 180 degrees opposite of correct. This can result in damage.

Here's what I've done to avoid further issue:

I bought some brightly colored 3M tape at the hardware store. I have put bands of this tape on my collar. I put the same pattern and color on my transmitter, taping the seam where the battery connects to the receiver firmly. This does several things: One, it keeps my battery from rotating. Two, it makes the receiver and collar show up better when dropped. (I had my dog lose his collar in heavy cover last year while pheasant hunting. The little beeper feature was what helped me find my lost collar) Three, if I leave my stuff on the tailgate with my buddy, my own color code will easily identify my stuff to prevent someone picking up the wrong equipment.

Mine's coming up on two years old and is probably about due to be sent in for some work or reconditioning, I'd imagine.

Chris


----------



## Paul Rainbolt (Sep 8, 2003)

Mine did, I now have piece of duct tape around it. My battery falls off and the tabs on the collar are broken, I'm glad i bought the most expensive collar made. Thankful for duct tape.


----------

